# 1948 Monark sex change?????



## Pauliemon

My buddy Curtis and I enter the bicycle portion of the Sacramento Autorama almost every year since 2010. This year we decided to do a TRM convertible tank on a 48 Monark Deluxe. I figured I wouldn't ruffle to many feathers because it was a girlie.





I went through the standard amount of parts switch/mock ups,...lots.











We ended up dropping the skirts. We thought they interrupted the lines.




Now the fun stuff. Curtis is a very talented fabricator, he did all the fab work. He's great to work with. "Hey Curtis lets put a bracket on the chainstay so we don't have to use a strap", "okay".




We cut up a repo horn tank to place under the TRM tank




Removed the bottom support bar for a cleaner look.


----------



## Pauliemon

We didn't want a rack on the back but liked the ribbed design. So we joined it with the chain guard. 




We had to weld the chainring to the cranks so to remove the pin that holds it. Also I used modern wider one piece cranks and sweet heart chainring.


----------



## catfish

Cool!


----------



## b 17 fan

Great looking start . What is the chain from ?


----------



## Pauliemon

I used later model Monark double deep fenders. I wanted the wheels to disappear in the fenders. Curt lengthen the rear using a piece of the stock rear fender. He also removed the indentations for the front fork legs and rear taillight. The taillight is a Persons multi with the lens replaced with a 53 Chevy lens.


----------



## Pauliemon

b 17 fan said:


> Great looking start . What is the chain from ?



The chain is from the bike shop. Pretty cool looking huh? They're commonplace on the custom show bike scene. Used mostly on stretch choppers where you need two chains. Kinda pricey at $60 each.


----------



## Pauliemon

I think the saddle is a 1930s Persons. I took the cover off a $35 cruiser saddle. It was a single pan saddle so I modified a bottom pan from a dual pan Messinger saddle. That way it was easier to stretch the cover and make it conform.


----------



## bikecrazy

Good ole American craftsmanship and a touch of imagination. Doesn’t get any better then this!


----------



## Pauliemon

The nose cone is a cut down Gene Winnfield wheel spinner.







The rear fender braces are the rack support braces.


----------



## Pauliemon

The result! Pulled off a second place in the "custom bike" class. Received two room awards from my peers, the best.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

This is awesome. Nice work guys!


----------



## Junkman Bob

So cool 
So creative 
So fun 
You should have won 
Great job 
Junkman Bob


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick

Awesome job, love it.


----------



## Smoopy's

*man that turned out killer..best use of that tank I’ve seen yet..*


----------



## Pistelpete

Frickin awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vincev

Thumbs up !


----------



## Sevenhills1952

Paul Reubens would have a wreck looking at that bike! [emoji16]




Sent from my Bell candlestick


----------



## Brutuskend

very nice!


----------



## Saving Tempest

No pesky hormones and social acceptance required as well! FAR OUT!


----------



## bobbystillz

Amazing...well done!


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN

Dem Wheels are PHAT !!!!       Dat Bike RULES !!!!   VERY nice use of parts , and VERY creative.    I vote for a WIN here !


----------



## Mymando

You guys are wizards! Love the mods and the re-purposing of the items which car builders do quite often! Beautiful workmanship and the seat I know people will be doing that little trick for a fix on their old seats! Beautiful final result!!


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT

@TRM  is gonna love this .


----------



## TRM

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> @TRM  is gonna love this .



Thanks for the heads up! I had missed this thread.

Paul has been keeping me posted all along from when they first started building it and you're right, I do love it! 
I was shocked that it didn't place first over all at the Autorama. It should have.


----------



## OZ1972

Great job on the bike awesome imagination sweet bike !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alexis

Man you guys slayed this!!! Bike culture at its finest!!! This one for sale!?? Haha


----------



## Pauliemon

Thanks for all the "likes" and comments. A thumbs up from your peers is better then a show trophy any day of the week. Yes Jim has been watching the build from the start. His input and advice has been a major assist on this build. Plus the TRM tank is first class quality. At the show we thought we were the only two entries in the custom bike class. Marjie and I were joking who would beat who. We did not notice the one other bike in the class. Here's a pic of my bike and Marjie's Elgin. In the background is the winning bike.


----------



## Nashman

Great job!!!  Drips coolness.....


----------



## Psychographic

That is one gorgeous bike! I love the design and execution.


----------



## Allrounderco

Outstanding! I’m likely going to borrow that seat recover idea - thanks


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Pauliemon said:


> We didn't want a rack on the back but liked the ribbed design. So we joined it with the chain guard.
> View attachment 967836
> 
> We had to weld the chainring to the cranks so to remove the pin that holds it. Also I used modern wider one piece cranks and sweet heart chainring.
> View attachment 967841
> 
> View attachment 967843



Around my neck of the woods we call them "GWEELS BIKES". the after pics are really cool. It turned out really coool!! i see why it took so many awards. Enjoy and Ride On. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Pauliemon said:


> I think the saddle is a 1930s Persons. I took the cover off a $35 cruiser saddle. It was a single pan saddle so I modified a bottom pan from a dual pan Messinger saddle. That way it was easier to stretch the cover and make it conform. View attachment 967914
> 
> View attachment 967915
> 
> View attachment 967916
> 
> View attachment 967917
> 
> View attachment 967918



I just love how the seat turned out GOOD JOB!! I noticed you have a couple other seats on the floor to the left I would like to buy one for my old schwinn spit fire. If they don't have a home would you be willing to part with one? Please let me know. Thanks and Ride ON. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Pauliemon said:


> We didn't want a rack on the back but liked the ribbed design. So we joined it with the chain guard.
> View attachment 967836
> 
> We had to weld the chainring to the cranks so to remove the pin that holds it. Also I used modern wider one piece cranks and sweet heart chainring.
> View attachment 967841
> 
> View attachment 967843



What kind of chain did you use? Is that not some sort of implement chain. Very cool look to it. NICE CHOICE!! Razin.


----------



## Barto

Really diggin on thoes fenders


----------



## dave429

Pretty badass looking bike!


----------



## Greeced lightning

I’ll say, love everything about it.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Pauliemon said:


> My buddy Curtis and I enter the bicycle portion of the Sacramento Autorama almost every year since 2010. This year we decided to do a TRM convertible tank on a 48 Monark Deluxe. I figured I wouldn't ruffle to many feathers because it was a girlie.
> View attachment 967807
> 
> I went through the standard amount of parts switch/mock ups,...lots.View attachment 967814
> 
> View attachment 967815
> 
> View attachment 967816
> 
> We ended up dropping the skirts. We thought they interrupted the lines.
> View attachment 967821
> 
> Now the fun stuff. Curtis is a very talented fabricator, he did all the fab work. He's great to work with. "Hey Curtis lets put a bracket on the chainstay so we don't have to use a strap", "okay".
> View attachment 967823
> 
> We cut up a repo horn tank to place under the TRM tank
> View attachment 967824
> 
> Removed the bottom support bar for a cleaner look.View attachment 967826



What kind of chain did you use? Looks really cool on this bike. Thanks and Ride On. Razin.


----------



## BFGforme

razinhellcustomz said:


> What kind of chain did you use? Looks really cool on this bike. Thanks and Ride On. Razin.



Read again, says what kind of chain!!!


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Pauliemon said:


> I think the saddle is a 1930s Persons. I took the cover off a $35 cruiser saddle. It was a single pan saddle so I modified a bottom pan from a dual pan Messinger saddle. That way it was easier to stretch the cover and make it conform. View attachment 967914
> 
> View attachment 967915
> 
> View attachment 967916
> 
> View attachment 967917
> 
> View attachment 967918



Would you be willing to part with one of the seats you have on the floor? I'm looking for one for a Spitfire custom project. Thanks and Ride on. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

BFGforme said:


> Read again, says what kind of chain!!!



Yeah!!  GOT IT!!!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

this wouldn't be a hardtopped Buick would it?


----------



## Pauliemon

razinhellcustomz said:


> What kind of chain did you use? Looks really cool on this bike. Thanks and Ride On. Razin.











DK Exo half link.


----------



## Pauliemon

49autocycledeluxe said:


> this wouldn't be a hardtopped Buick would it?
> 
> View attachment 1061681



1940 Chevrolet Custom


----------



## Pauliemon

razinhellcustomz said:


> Would you be willing to part with one of the seats you have on the floor? I'm looking for one for a Spitfire custom project. Thanks and Ride on. Razin.



PM me


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

Pauliemon said:


> 1940 Chevrolet Custom
> View attachment 1061738





I know that car, for some reason I thought it was a Buick. ha ha..maybe the port holes threw me off.


----------



## Pauliemon

49autocycledeluxe said:


> I know that car, for some reason I thought it was a Buick. ha ha..maybe the port holes threw me off.



It won at Paso Robles and Sacramento Autorama and couple of other shows. It's also been in some mags and on the net. The back half of both front fenders are Buick.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

*Gambino's *


----------



## Goldenrod

You're the bomb!


----------



## Pauliemon

49autocycledeluxe said:


> *Gambino's *
> 
> View attachment 1061952



That's our boy. He's just finishing a engine rebuild. I need to go out there and supervise, and drink.


----------



## eeapo

Awesome !!!!!!!


----------



## vincev

Congrats on the transgender bike !


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Pauliemon said:


> View attachment 1061736
> 
> View attachment 1061737
> 
> DK Exo half link.



Cool. thanks for the info. Razin.


----------



## bobcycles

RADiculous!   Love it!


----------



## Indian401

This thing screams 50 Merc !  Low and slow! Well done!


----------



## Indian401

Guy needs this to cruise the "Cackle Fest" Bakersfield here we come!


----------



## razinhellcustomz

vincev said:


> Congrats on the transgender bike !



Vincev, Don't you mean  BI-SEXUAL??? Ha!


----------



## TieDye

Pauliemon said:


> My buddy Curtis and I enter the bicycle portion of the Sacramento Autorama almost every year since 2010. This year we decided to do a TRM convertible tank on a 48 Monark Deluxe. I figured I wouldn't ruffle to many feathers because it was a girlie.
> View attachment 967807
> 
> I went through the standard amount of parts switch/mock ups,...lots.View attachment 967814
> 
> View attachment 967815
> 
> View attachment 967816
> 
> We ended up dropping the skirts. We thought they interrupted the lines.
> View attachment 967821
> 
> Now the fun stuff. Curtis is a very talented fabricator, he did all the fab work. He's great to work with. "Hey Curtis lets put a bracket on the chainstay so we don't have to use a strap", "okay".
> View attachment 967823
> 
> We cut up a repo horn tank to place under the TRM tank
> View attachment 967824
> 
> Removed the bottom support bar for a cleaner look.View attachment 967826
> [/QUOTE
> ☹☹☹


----------



## Balloonoob

Junkman Bob said:


> So cool
> So creative
> So fun
> You should have won
> Great job
> Junkman Bob



I agree - you guys should have won. Love how the chain guard and tanks turned out.


----------



## Bill in Bama

Dude I'm a welder by trade and i will say “smooth moves” very nice style and tech wise,,, i see common trade wares and your application is spot on !!! Steal,, good eyes and art! I love it! Bill in bama!


----------



## Bill in Bama

How does it ride???


----------



## JLF

Good question, how does it ride?  
Amazing build thread!  Its given me so many ideas... 
So, did anyone ever complain that you cut this bike up?  Even if it was a girls bike?  
Congrats on the awards too.  
The build part could have gone in so many different directions.  
I really enjoyed seeing the process.  
Thanks for sharing. .


----------



## Pauliemon

Bill in Bama said:


> Dude I'm a welder by trade and i will say “smooth moves” very nice style and tech wise,,, i see common trade wares and your application is spot on !!! Steal,, good eyes and art! I love it! Bill in bama!



Thanks Bill. That's Curt's work. Dude is amazing. He bought this 40 Chevy rusted body and frame. He told me he was going to take a class and learn to weld. So a couple months later I drop by his place. The body is down to bare metal with perfect welds. I say "did you take that class?", "nope". He taught himself to weld.


----------



## Pauliemon

Bill in Bama said:


> How does it ride???



He's a trailer king.


----------



## Pauliemon

JLF said:


> Good question, how does it ride?
> Amazing build thread!  Its given me so many ideas...
> So, did anyone ever complain that you cut this bike up?  Even if it was a girls bike?
> Congrats on the awards too.
> The build part could have gone in so many different directions.
> I really enjoyed seeing the process.
> Thanks for sharing. .



Not really. One guy kinda gasped when I mentioned we cut up those Monark double deeps. He said " man! You got balls!". We all cracked up.


----------



## rustyrelicks

Mighty Fine !!!


----------

